# What are good numbers on 3800's?



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be purchasing some 3800's soon. As far as voltage and run time, discharged at 35 amps, what are the higher end numbers I should look for? I found some that were 390 sec and 1.20 v. Are these the higher end of the spectrum? THANKS


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

For stock, 380-395 at 1.20+ at 35 is a very very good pack.....for mod, you want to try to get the runtime into the 400+ range...voltage around the same....

The lower runtime packs have a better curve while running stock.....so stick to them if yer running stock.

Later EddieO


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks eddie... I'm new to matched batteries. i have been racing a class for years that only allows unmatched stick packs.


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Ive got another question. I have been looking around for packs. I see some are discharged at 30 amps. Is there a way to compare numbers to a 35 amp pack? THANKS


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Add about .015 to the voltage and about 50-70 seconds in runtime....

So, a 400 1.20 35 amp pack is really about a 465 1.215 or so at 30 amps.....IR stays about the same...maybe subract .1....

35 AMP matching is the way to go.....weeds out the bad cells and provides a much much better match....



Later EddieO


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Alot... Do you recommend any perticular matching company? I've been looking around, and my local hobby shop has smc's 1.20+ v 390+ sec 35 amps, for $46 for 4-cells. Seems pretty good, compared to what I've seen online.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I like to buy almost all of my R/C stuff from my Local Hobby Shop. Batteries are an exception. Go ProMatch and you will be very Happy! They not only have good product but GREAT customer service.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

no comment


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i would go with the IP red cell 3800's not the blue Ib cells.. there kickin the crap out of the IB's at our track.. they are lasting longer and dont seem to fall off like the ib's

click the lefhander rc logo.. there is only two places right now selling IP's pols position, and hefty cells.. Both companies rock..


----------



## Andy Koback (Mar 27, 2002)

Another note in comparing #'s, I've not tested this with the IB or GP, but with the IP3800, there seems to only be about .006-.007 difference in voltage between 30amps and 35amps. From what other have mentioned, this seems to be only with the Infinite Power cell.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The best "label " I've personally seen was a 418 -1.207 at 35 amps from a reputable matcher.Thats over 1.22 @ 30 amps , wow .
This is about the highest an average consumer can get their hands on.
I'm sure all the 1.21+ @ 35 a cells go to their factory teams.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

i buy all my packs from my local hobbyshop, my best pack is 420. 1.209 and worst is a 407 1.206, Look for packs over 400 @35 and anything over 1.20+ are killer stock packs Runtime does matter in stock, a 410 1.205 will run better then a 390 1.205. And also look for Air below 1.8. 1.7 are good and 1.6 are rare.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The latest batch of 3800's are just incredible !!!!!!!

I tested some today to get ready for our new season and the DISCHARGE mah at 35A's to .90 was 4015+. THATS AMAZING
As not long ago a good 3800 discharged roughly 3700-3750 at 35 amps.

One of the reputable matchers has 505 sec packs at 30 amps with an av. voltage over 1.21,,,real decent.


----------



## GILYHANTREE (Mar 10, 2002)

check with EA MOTORSPORTS I just picked up a few killer packs from him best #s I have seen


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have been running TQ cells since this summer.
I see numbers 405-415 runtime, and 1.204-1.210 voltage, 1.7 IR
My 1.204 pack cycled out at 4.80 so that is pretty close according to the cycle labels.

I have seen other matchers labels say 1.207 and only cycled at 4.77
So buyer beware of inflated numbers.


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

speaking of batteries has anyone heard anything new on the 4200 packs?


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

might i add:

from pro match web site:
GP3700 1.19 v 440 run time that is there best cell
IP3800 1.20 v 470 run time that is there best cell
IB3800 1.21 v 470 run time that is there best cell

i have no clue how a IP cell is better? i have 3 month old IB packs that still cycle out very close to the lables...

pro match matches all 3 brands of cells and still the IB is king. 

any cell 1.20 400 sec run time is great but honestly the 1.19 cells run up front as well. buy what you can afford and from a trusted company like SMC first to match at 35 amps the rest followed........NUFF SAID!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The IB-4200 is really focused on the mod guys as all your getting is 20-30 sec more run time, no more voltage than a good 3800.

I hav'nt seen many labels for the new GP-4300 , but Team Orion claims over 580 sec's at 30 amps, now if you go by todays 35amp conversion thats over 
510 at 35 amps . ----We'll all have to wait and see how this pans out.

Remember when we all raced 2000's and a 4 min race was no problem  

R.S. :thumbsup:


----------

